# My new contraption to make a fatty.



## handymanstan (May 11, 2013)

I have been away for awhile with some health problems and had lots of time lying around and thinking.

I am doing lots better now and had to smoke something.   So I thought I would make a fatty and came up with a new way to do that.

 All that rolling up the fatty and having the ingredients falling out or the meat tearing was a pain.

Exhibit one.













smoke 131.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






A piece of 3” drain pipe.  I ran it through the table saw and cut off the top.  About 1/3 then pulled a strong knife backward down the edges to break the sharp edge.













smoke 132.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Placed a sheet of plastic wrap over and press in.













smoke 133.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Made two patties for the ends.

Rolled the meat out between two sheets of plastic wrap.

Remove the top sheet and pick up the meat by the bottom sheet to set in pipe













smoke 135.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 136.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 134.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Add the ends and incorporate together to form a box. (The next two pics are from the second one I did.  I forgot to take any of the rolling and capping the ends.)













smoke 150.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 149.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Fill with whatever.













smoke 137.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






A can of German potato salad.













smoke 138.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Some sliced Jalapeno peppers.













smoke 139.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Some Smoked Cheddar cheese sauce.

Lift the wrap and roll over and pinch the edges together.  This is easy because you can pull the wrap to move the edges together inside the tube.













smoke 140.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 141.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 142.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 143.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






I Then put some maple syrup and Jeff's rub on and smoked it to a IT of 165..













smoke 145.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






I had a blow out.  The sausage was too thin I think.













smoke 146.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 147.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 148.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






It was good though.

Had to try again. Made a breakfast Fatty with sausage. I made it a little smaller and thicker













smoke 150.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Filled it with mandarin oranges.













smoke 151.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 152.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 153.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






Out of the smoker IT 155













smoke 154.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013


















smoke 155.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






The white parts are crushed crackers.













smoke 156.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ May 11, 2013






This was also good.  The sausage could have been a little thinner I will have to keep experimenting with the width.

The pipe is easy to make and works real nice. 

Thanks for looking.

Stan


----------



## fpnmf (May 11, 2013)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## dward51 (May 11, 2013)

Just had a thought.  Leave the top open and call it a "fatty boat".  You blowout may be the start of the next new thing!

That 2nd one looks great.


----------



## seenred (May 11, 2013)

Looks great, Stan!  Very creative..and its good to hear you're feeling better!

Red


----------



## freakynorm (May 27, 2013)

You could always just stuff the stuffing of the fatty in a food safe pvc pipe, freeze it, then wrap it up in the meat. You won't get the spiral effect but you will get a nice compact fatty. I saw someone do that and they stuffed shrimp into a pvc pipe, freeze it, then use it in a fatty. Looked pretty dang good too like a surf and turf fatty.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 7, 2013)

Glad your doing well Stan.  Very cool thread and a great idea!


----------

